# Dried Bird Crap



## kaydub (Jun 14, 2004)

Any suggestions on removing dried bird crap without scratching the paint?


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Dried Bird Crap (kaydub)*

It went on in a liquid form, so you must return it to a liquid form in order to not have the dried material scratch.
Got some rubbing alcohol under the sink, 70% IPA?
Mix it 50/50 with water, wet the area and keep it wet until the deposit is liquified and wipe off.
Now the problems start, as you may observe some discoloring of the clear where the deposits were.
On http://www.autoint.com under the Tech Tips section are some photos and explaination text of what has happened to your clear/paint and what it may require to correct the condition.
Ketch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

